# Kimber Solo Carry - New Micro-Compact Pistol from Kimber



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

This one should be a real winner. It's a micro-compact like the .380's on the market but it comes in 9mm!

I was eyeballing one for my wife, but she's leaning more towards the Super Carry Ultra .45. (that's what I get for letting her shoot my full size Super Carry







)

Anyway... here is the link:

http://www.kimberamerica.com/solo


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

You should own a gunstore Chris.


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

ME LIKEY!


----------

